# Happy Anniversary!!



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2022)

Happy 59th Anniversary to my Life Partner..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Happy 59th Anniversary to my Life Partner..
> View attachment 239351


Goodness, that's come around again fast.. .. you're both still as handsome and beautiful  as you were almost 60 years ago...


----------



## Pam (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2022)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2022)

JUST MARRIED!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2022)

Happy Anniversary to you and your lovely wife, Ken.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2022)

To a lovely couple .. may you have many more years together


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)

I am so happy for you and your partner. You both have accomplished being together in life through it all!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 14, 2022)

Happy Anniversary and wishes for many more!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 14, 2022)

@Ken N Tx  to Mr. and Mrs. Ken.
Wishing you both the highest of CONGRATULATIONS for your Anniversary.
LOVE does last forever.


----------



## Bella (Sep 14, 2022)

*Happy Anniversary To You And Your Lovely Mrs.!*



Bella


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank you all for the kind wishes....


----------



## Been There (Sep 15, 2022)

Good for you Ken. I’m still waiting to celebrate my first anniversary. Will I ever get married? I don’t know, but yes, I would like to.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 15, 2022)

Here's wishing the 59th anniversary, 
Brings feelings of delight,
Thoughts of your mutual loving,
Every day and every night.

Be grateful for each day and hour;
And thank the Lord above
For the precious gift you give,
Of your deep, enduring love.

As your lives go on and on,
One thing is always true:
To the very end, you'll wish each other
More time, more love with you.

By Joanna Fuchs
Apologies to Joanna Fuchs for distorting her original poem, 
here's wishing you both, a very happy 59th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2022)

Happy Anniversary to a Beautiful couple and many many more.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2022)

*Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Happy Anniversary to a Beautiful couple and many many more.





Shalimar said:


> *Happy Anniversary!*


Thank you...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry I wasn't around to wish you a happy anniversary.  We share that date  and Mrs. L and I always try to have holiday at that time.   Only 49 years for us.


----------



## charry (Oct 1, 2022)

happy anniversay xx..


----------



## twinkles (Oct 1, 2022)

happy anniversary to ken and wife


----------



## DaveA (Oct 1, 2022)

Kind of a late "Happy Anniversary".


----------



## Devi (Oct 1, 2022)

Let me add my belated wishes for a happy anniversary to you two.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Happy Belated from me as well.


----------

